# **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy**



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

BOOSTFACTORY now stocks *SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rods*.


_Quote, originally posted by * SCAT VW* »_
Connecting rods come standard with:
* 20mm pin's
* ARP 3/8" Cap Screw Bolts
*VW SCIRROCCO* - 144mm Rods.*
2-*5670*-1992-981-787 1.992" Journal,.981" Width,.787" Pin, ARP 2000 Bolts. 
*VW GOLF* - 159mm Rods*
2-*6244*-1992-7894-981 1.992" Journal,.7894" Width,.981" Pin, ARP 2000 Bolts.

Pricing is Now *$315US Shipped* for the 144's & *$365US Shipped* for the 159's in the U.S. 
For Canadian orders add $10US to the shipping charge.








Simply state your request in here or contact Paul via IM or email.Rods can also be ordered directly from *BOOSTFACTORY.Net*

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Please send paypal to *Paul Calado*
*[email protected]*
Include the following in your paypal:
*Name :
Vortex Screen Name :
Address:
Contact #:
Amount of Rods : e.g. 4,5 or 8*
If your international (germany,greece,etc) please send a Private message to *Boostfactory* to organise the extra shipping charge and such.


*SET 1: Order finalised* - Names listed below have *[PAID]* $300US Shipped & have either recieved their rods or are awaiting them.
*1.* WhiteG60 : Ian 
*2.* O2VW1.8T : Peter Matofiy 
*3.* chris164935 : Chris Rick 
*4.* Seanathan : Sean Kindness 
*5.* GraffixWB : Dave Elliott 
*6.* desertfx : David Wisehart 
*7.* bongoRA3 : Adrien Ternes 
*8.* STASIK A4 
*9.* transient_analysis
*10.* sandiegobmx : Ryan Fudger 
*11.* rracerguy717 : Robert Griffen
*12.* Pancake8 : Agustin Suarez
*13.* gtidov 
*14.* Ricky_Rockstah : Sam Karnatz
*15.* AbS *x4* (Greece)
*19.* VW420VR6 : Charbel I Zogheib
*20.* VW1990CORRADO : Rick Cagnina
*21.* k0mpresd : Ian Nelson
*22.* SilverK04 : Marc DeMichele
*23.* silly_sohc : Jay Thorton
*24.* LoxiaS *x 2* : Dimitrias (Greece)
*AWP/9A/AEB - 144mm Rods*
*1.* HPR *x 2* (Belgium)
*3.* 1,3LG60 (Norway) *[PAID]* 
*4.* one.eightT03
*5.* Dr Redz
*6.* silly_sohc
*7.* polov8
*8.* rmedy 
*9.* jonny24
*10.* **************
*11.* carsluTT
*12.* PolskiHetzen
*ABA/ALH - 159mm Rods*
*SET 1:*
*1*.KrautFed 
*2*.transient_analysis *[P]*
*3.* H8SV8S - 21mm 
*4.* TinyMicke (sweden)
*5.* JETTA2.0GT 21mm (sweden)
*6.* huje 21mm
*7.* owensport (5)
*8.* PBWB
*9.* jeffr_vws
*10.* sidewayz_control
*11.* HPR (Belgium)
*12.* jonny24 (Canada)
*13.* stone (Puerto Rico)


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:56 PM 7/28/2006_


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Sign me up for the 144mm!



_Modified by Seanathan at 1:58 AM 4-26-2006_


----------



## greggpb (Jun 26, 2005)

Any idea What the shipping would be to Cape Town South Africa [7441]
Cause the Couple of guys here who might be interested


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Seanathan)*

so what would we need with the 144s, 20mm pistons? what are the OEMs, AWD or AEB that are the good ones?


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (VW1990CORRADO)*

nevermind, answered my own question


----------



## FronTrakA4 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (VW1990CORRADO)*

yes they are 20mm wrist pins. I don't know about awd but I know AEB are 20mm and they are the strongest stock pistons, they are forged Mahles







Hurray for me with AEB


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (FronTrakA4)*

I am working on a deal for the wiseco pistons to match the rods for people who are not lucky enough to have an aeb.


----------



## Pancake8 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I am working on a deal for the wiseco pistons to match the rods for people who are not lucky enough to have an aeb.








 
That would be awsome... Let us know...


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Pancake8)*

sign me up wiz. 144mm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (under boost)*

i'm assuming the 144mm are good for the 16v scirocco 1.8 block also (code PL)
if so sign me up for 144mm


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Shislerocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shislerocco* »_i'm assuming the 144mm are good for the 16v scirocco 1.8 block also (code PL)
if so sign me up for 144mm

That's correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Shislerocco)*

Do I, do I see 02VW1.8T's name on that list?? 
Not taking anymore chances I see??? lol


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (GlfSprtCT1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GlfSprtCT1* »_Do I, do I see 02VW1.8T's name on that list?? 
Not taking anymore chances I see??? lol









lol, maybe we need a timing belt group buy lol.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (GlfSprtCT1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GlfSprtCT1* »_Do I, do I see 02VW1.8T's name on that list?? 
Not taking anymore chances I see??? lol









LMAO. ...and we thought a 35r @ 25psi on stock internals was badass. i see peter upping his boost week by week with these things in. we'll see him running 35-40psi by the end of summer.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_
LMAO. ...and we thought a 35r @ 25psi on stock internals was badass. i see peter upping his boost week by week with these things in. we'll see him running 35-40psi by the end of summer.









ROFLMAO. Peter...it's a VW, not a Supra.


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

count me in for the 144s


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*

Where can you get OEM 20mm pistons? Only the classifieds or can they be had for cheap new?


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

I am definitely in for the AWP 144mm.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I am working on a deal for the wiseco pistons to match the rods for people who are not lucky enough to have an aeb.









that would be good too.. maybe they could provide a few options as well.
It's time to find an AEB head and ABA/ALH block in the junkyards.. fun times


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Id like to see a picture of these rods. Im really thinking about getting in, I just want to be sure they are the right rods for me.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_Id like to see a picture of these rods. Im really thinking about getting in, I just want to be sure they are the right rods for me. 

Pictures for you, courtesy of TomRitt ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ):


----------



## cerwin69 (Aug 14, 2001)

So on an awd block which rods would work? Oh and would there be any additional modifications needed?


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Chris164935)*

Would have jumped on the band wagen if I could have gotten them sooner.. Hate time deadlines








Hope everything works out for everyone else!!

Cheers


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (greggpb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greggpb* »_Any idea What the shipping would be to Cape Town South Africa [7441]
Cause the Couple of guys here who might be interested


No Idea what shipping would be.How many interested parties do you have?
p.s. List updated.Keep it coming guys....


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (cerwin69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerwin69* »_So on an awd block which rods would work? Oh and would there be any additional modifications needed?

would like to know this also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_That's correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

put me up for some 144mm please


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Shislerocco)*

*watching this to keep track of participation...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (turbotuner20V)*

We can get the wiseco pistons with the 20mm pins for these rods for $460 a set.


----------



## DuBRacR (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (slappynuts)*

what are the rods rated hp wise? es posible 500+whp? id be interested in a set of 159's for my aba bottom


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_We can get the wiseco pistons with the 20mm pins for these rods for $460 a set.

These are the 82.5mm diameter guys?
what about the 79.5mm variant?

What are the rest of the specs on the Wiseco's?


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

how soon could i get a set? i have an AEB. my numbnuts friend dropped a piece of plastic into the crankcase while we were changing out the PCV system. if i've got to deal with getting that oil pan off i might as well change out the rods. i just can't have my daily driver out of commission forever.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (onemoremile)*

subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_
These are the 82.5mm diameter guys?
what about the 79.5mm variant?

What are the rest of the specs on the Wiseco's?

Stock bore 9:1 compression ratio.20mm wrist pins.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (slappynuts)*

List updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we need 9 more people for 144's and 3 more for 159's


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Hey,
I need a set of rods for my 98 A4 ASAP!!! Is there anyway I can buy a set right now from you guys at full price (or maybe *slightly* reduced)? My motor is just about ready...all I need are rods....but I need them FAST. Can ya help??


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

if they don't ship by the end of the week then i'm out. i can't keep my daily driver on stands. 
is this an item that you have in stock? what is the normal price?


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

glad this is posted. I've been t hinking about these rods for ages! I'm definitely in.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Ricky_Rockstah)*

you guys should def take a set to a machine shop and have them cut and bushed for stock pistons. They would be the cheapest way to beef up a stock motor everrrrrrr


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_I need a set of rods for my 98 A4 ASAP!!! Is there anyway I can buy a set right now from you guys at full price (or maybe *slightly* reduced)? My motor is just about ready...all I need are rods....but I need them FAST. Can ya help??

ASAP as in the next 3 weeks asap?

_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_you guys should def take a set to a machine shop and have them cut and bushed for stock pistons. They would be the cheapest way to beef up a stock motor everrrrrrr

That would be the best solution and its not really all that expensive to have rods rebushed.


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_you guys should def take a set to a machine shop and have them cut and bushed for stock pistons. They would be the cheapest way to beef up a stock motor everrrrrrr


hell, I might as well get pistons while I'm at it. I mean, if i'm buying rods...


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

Count me in for a set of the 144mm


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Ricky_Rockstah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky_Rockstah* »_hell, I might as well get pistons while I'm at it. I mean, if i'm buying rods...

why? these rods or obviously being bought to keep a budget reasonable, the stock pistons are extremely high quality. You could have a drop in rod solution wiht a super high quality oem forged Mahle piston that could handle 600 or so whp (from what ive seen in the dsm world, do not hold me accountable if **** breaks) for 350-400$.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

ASAP as in "please ship them tomorrow morning" asap. my daily driver is on stands in the garage. i need rods, rings, and gaskets asap. 
my buddy dropped a piece of plastic into the crankcase when we were working on replacing the pcv components. if i've got to deal with that subframe and getting that oil pan off then i might as well change those rods and rings to something with more potential. i just need them as soon as possible.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (onemoremile)*

people arent understanding your stock 1.8t pistons ARE NOT A WEAK LINK. They are great units, dont touch the pistons, or the rings unless you ahve a bad compression that is definitely rings, or a burnt/damaged piston from poor tuning.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

the stock pistons rock. no doubt about it. my stock rings have 113k on them so they have seen some wear. might as well put new ones in now. i'm also going to clean up the combustion chamber and pistons. 
i just want the parts so i can get the car back together. i need to know if the parts are even available for immediate delivery to know how much i can disassemble. the intake manifold has to come off to finish the pcv system repairs anyway. i just need to know if i'm going to be pulling the head off too.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (onemoremile)*

i think im going to have a machone shop rebush them and cut the rods for my stock pistons. I guess i will be the test dummie and see if they hold 35 psi on a GT35R race gas of course, hopeing to break 500whp... What clutch should i use, i already have a ECS stage 1 with a lightented flywheel, can i have the flywheel resurfeced and just get a new better disk and pressure plate


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_i think im going to have a machone shop rebush them and cut the rods for my stock pistons. I guess i will be the test dummie and see if they hold 35 psi on a GT35R race gas of course, hopeing to break 500whp... What clutch should i use, i already have a ECS stage 1 with a lightented flywheel, can i have the flywheel resurfeced and just get a new better disk and pressure plate

So, then it is possible to modify the rods to work with 19mm wrist pins? How much might some work like that cost?


----------



## superferret420 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

Whats the dealeo on these!?!? I need 144 has a date been set yet as to when we get them?? When we have to order these by?
-Phil


----------



## STASIK A4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Im in for a set of 4 144mm with 20mm wrist pins and ARP bolts
PM me with details ect...


----------



## FronTrakA4 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected]Factory)*

what would the realistic downtime be to do the rods? Could I do it without taking the engine out of the car? What all is needed to be done, take off oil pan take off head un-bolt rods from crank, put pistons onto new rods, file the new piston rings, put em on the pistons, deglaze the cylinders, drop the pistons/rods in, bolt em to crank put on oil pan, put on new head gasket, put in new head bolts, put head back on, boost 35psi with a big







on my face?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (FronTrakA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FronTrakA4* »_what would the realistic downtime be to do the rods?

Supposidly 3 weeks.
List has been updated...5 more.


----------



## g pepper (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

So it seems to me that a great idea is for Boost Factory (or whoever) to find a machine shop that is willing to do the machine work to use 19mm pins before you ship them out to customers. I want the rods but I'm not too keen on finding a machine shop to do the work. I would not have the slightest idea if it is good work or not.
Jim


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_why? these rods or obviously being bought to keep a budget reasonable, the stock pistons are extremely high quality. You could have a drop in rod solution wiht a super high quality oem forged Mahle piston that could handle 600 or so whp (from what ive seen in the dsm world, do not hold me accountable if **** breaks) for 350-400$.

I'm goin' w/ AEB's. So yeah, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the Mahles.


----------



## caostht (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

How much would be the shipping to Mexico City.
Thanks!


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

I don't get what the difference is. Would any of these work with my 2001 Wolfie AWW? 
Man! 80 bucks a peice that is nice, it's what domestic guys pay for their rods but on a euro car that is sweet.
Eric


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

do the 159mm still have the small pin? if so thats what i need because I already have the custom pistons


----------



## Harryhd (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (g pepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g pepper* »_So it seems to me that a great idea is for Boost Factory (or whoever) to find a machine shop that is willing to do the machine work to use 19mm pins before you ship them out to customers. I want the rods but I'm not too keen on finding a machine shop to do the work. I would not have the slightest idea if it is good work or not.
Jim

x2


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

almost there...


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

I just decided to get both a 159mm set and 144mm set. I'm already down for the 159list, so add me to the 144 list.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Harryhd)*

take me off the list. my scat forged rods will be here on monday.









the rest of you guys have to wait a week. maybe two weeks. but definitely not two apr weeks. that would really suck.


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (meaculpa20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meaculpa20v* »_I don't get what the difference is. Would any of these work with my 2001 Wolfie AWW? 


It wont work with your stock pistons. 
Your choice is 
1) get a custom pauter rod with a trapozoid small end and bushed for a 19mm wrist pin to match the stock pistons
2) Buy a set of these scat 144mm rods and get aftermarket pistons or oem TT/ aeb pistons which have a regular shape small end and 20mm wrist pin . Hope this helps Bob.G









_Modified by corrado94 at 10:54 AM 4-27-2006_


_Modified by corrado94 at 10:55 AM 4-27-2006_


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Is there also a deal on rod bearings? Like $45?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (corrado94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado94* »_It wont work with your stock pistons. 
Your choice is 
1) get a custom pauter rod with a trapozoid small end and bushed for a 19mm wrist pin to match the stock pistons
2) Buy a set of these scat 144mm rods and get aftermarket pistons or oem TT/ aeb pistons which have a regular shape small end and 20mm wrist pin . Hope this helps Bob.G









_Modified by corrado94 at 10:54 AM 4-27-2006_

_Modified by corrado94 at 10:55 AM 4-27-2006_

or have these modified?


----------



## g pepper (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_
or have these modified?

Now I'm really confused. Above it was mentioned that a competent machine shop could add bushings to fit 19mm wrist pins and stock pistons. WHAT'S THE DEAL


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (g pepper)*

Alright we have 24 so far.I am going to close this off @ 12.00pm tonight so that Cinderella could get some SCAT's for her pumpkin.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Awesome. So, what is the final pricing looking like?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Alright we have 24 so far.I am going to close this off @ 12.00pm tonight so that Cinderella could get some SCAT's for her pumpkin.









12pm EST? CST????
I'm so tempted....


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Alright we have 24 so far.I am going to close this off @ 12.00pm tonight so that Cinderella could get some SCAT's for her pumpkin.








 
Put me down for a set of 144mm,at this price i have and AEB motor that im gonna freshen up







Bob.G


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh efff-it. Sign me up for the 144's.


----------



## Pancake8 (Jul 7, 2004)

Sign me up for some 144's too Thanks.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_12pm EST? CST????
I'm so tempted....

You going to let Cinderella beg you for a lift?We all know she doesnt want a ride in a Dodge so BUY!
Lets try for 30 guys!
p.s. The 144's will be ready to ship within the next couple of days.The 159's have a 10-14 day wait which was expected.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So if we get 30 what would the pricing be?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello there.
Im curious to know just how strong tuff these guys can take.
Ship to canada ??
If there woud be a gb with pistons.That woud be the bomb.
For an aba.
Thanks.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*

are Scat rods really made in China?


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_are Scat rods really made in China?

your mom is made in china..









From what it sounds like, yes, these rods ARE made in china. The chinese ROCK!! (don't worry, I'm white)


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

this is awesome.. all the old(ish) timers are finally stepping up and going to do rods all at the same time.
I forsee a TON of DIY 1.8t rod swaps in the near future.
I think this is a good step for the 1.8t community


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Ah these rods are made in china ???
Wtv.If someone coud please tell me stenght they well put out.
Thank you.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*

what ever happened to you get what you pay for


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Big Bad Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bad Wolf* »_what ever happened to you get what you pay for









Well from a price like this for a pair of rods made in asia.I am skeptical.
Were as Carrillos go for like 1000 over here i canadia taxes in.
IF SOMEONE COUD PLEASE GIVE ME A AMOUNT OF STRENGHT HP THESE CAN TAKE YOU COUD MOST PROBABLY HAVE A NOTHER GBUYER.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (g pepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g pepper* »_Now I'm really confused. Above it was mentioned that a competent machine shop could add bushings to fit 19mm wrist pins and stock pistons. WHAT'S THE DEAL









YES your not reading it. If you have a competent machine shop AND (the catch) a stock awp piston they could in theory machine the rods to fit inside the angled wrist pin area then simply press in a smaller diameter wrist pin bushing.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Ah these rods are made in china.

Yes,they are raw forged in China and machined @ the SCAT facility in California.As for strength?I cant really answer that other than the fact that Jesse Padilla has put 400+whp of abuse on them.If your skeptical about this then you have about 16 mins to make up your mind.


----------



## bitterchild (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

4 minutes left?


----------



## FronTrakA4 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
Well from a price like this for a pair of rods made in asia.I am skeptical.
Were as Carrillos go for like 1000 over here i canadia taxes in.
IF SOMEONE COUD PLEASE GIVE ME A AMOUNT OF STRENGHT HP THESE CAN TAKE YOU COUD MOST PROBABLY HAVE A NOTHER GBUYER.
 
This is by far the most random, incoherent grouping of letters desperately attempting to form words, and being sloshed together in what somehow is trying to be classified as a sentence since I saw a crazy bum strung out on meth.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bitterchild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bitterchild* »_4 minutes left?

You wasted a whole post on that?Wow...








Group buy is officially over.When the rods arrive I will post so you guys can send Paul your monies....If your on that list then I would appreciate if you set aside the $$ from now so that Paul & Chuck dont have a set of rods collecting dust.
Thanks all


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sick, im about to take my motor apart. once i get them i will have them rebushed and cut to fit stock pistons. Im sure these will hold great


----------



## superferret420 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Hmmm if these are made in China I will just wait an buy the pauter connecting rods. If thses were made in Japan that would be different.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (superferret420)*

Is it too late to jump in on this GB...? 
If not add me to the list for the 144mm's.......


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (superferret420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superferret420* »_Hmmm if these are made in China I will just wait an buy the pauter connecting rods. If thses were made in Japan that would be different. 

lol.. lots of stuff you use daily is made in china


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_
lol.. lots of stuff you use daily is made in china









for real, everywhere i look everything is made in china. 
Well my car is almost apart, i think tomorrow i wll have the head off and the block on a stand. I Dont have a cherry picker so i will just use a jack like STEVE did before.


----------



## STASIK A4 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re:*

Well since the group buy is now over.... and we have the numbers.... can you please tell us the exact price these Rods are going to cost us.... I think its fair that we all know the exact ammount to put asside....


----------



## ADDO (Oct 28, 2004)

Im running an AYP engine code which has the 20mm rods and tidy pistons. I run a GT28rs with a smaller turbine for faster spool and it runs 330bhp, 315lbs and 19psi. So if i upgraded with these rods what would you guys estimate i could acheive? What boast can be run with these rods? 25psi + ?


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (ADDO)*

*This is PURE speculation*....this is an eagle rod below...also forged in china.
Based on the over all visual similarities, are scat and eagle forged in the same foundrey. Look at the lubrication ports/hole location, and the over all machining, very similar.
I bring this up for one main reason, I know many people that have used eagle rods successfully to 600+ hps







.
At this point Im hoping they are one and the same.
My motor will be together this week and I hope to have my car on the dyno before june 1st http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Im also having a second motor built with pauter rods as a back up plan so I dont miss waterfest.
Im going to push these scat rods as far as I physically can. Lets see if we can find any limits







.


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_This is PURE speculation[/B
I bring this up for one main reason, I know many people that have used eagle rods successfully to 600+ hps







.


This is good information. My friend and I just put Eagle rods and JE pistons in his 97 Talon 420A. We are about to throw a T25 on it, hoping for about 300whp. In either case, most people in the DSM community say these rods are good to 600 hp like you said. I just need to find a good deal on pistons, stock mahles or otherwise, before I build this motor.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_
My motor will be together this week and I hope to have my car on the dyno before june 1st http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (desertfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_
This is good information. My friend and I just put Eagle rods and JE pistons in his 97 Talon 420A. We are about to throw a T25 on it, hoping for about 300whp. In either case, most people in the DSM community say these rods are good to 600 hp like you said. I just need to find a good deal on pistons, stock mahles or otherwise, before I build this motor. 

This # has alot to do with rod length(and angle) and other factors that are not exactly standard for every situation.
From what I know of other motors compared to VW motors is that VW motors run ver forgiving rod angles.They should be better in a VW app as opposed to a mitsu app.


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
This # has alot to do with rod length(and angle) and other factors that are not exactly standard for every situation.
From what I know of other motors compared to VW motors is that VW motors run ver forgiving rod angles.They should be better in a VW app as opposed to a mitsu app.
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

i would like to know how these compare to pauters. and also these things look like pigs! how much more do they weigh over pauters? adding reciprocating mass to the crank revolution!


----------



## owensport (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (meaculpa20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meaculpa20v* »_Would any of these work with my 2001 Wolfie AWW? 
Man! 80 bucks a peice that is nice, it's what domestic guys pay for their rods but on a euro car that is sweet.
Eric

19mm guys your saving so much on rods why not buck up and buy mahle motorsport 1.8T struted piston. Probably the best piston out period. slightly more than some aftermarket but cheaper than OEM
20mm pin and 8.5-1












_Modified by owensport at 7:45 PM 4/28/2006_


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (owensport)*

or used AEB pistons:


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (owensport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owensport* »_
19mm guys your saving so much on rods why not buck up and buy mahle motorsport 1.8T struted piston. Probably the best piston out period. slightly more than some aftermarket but cheaper than OEM
20mm pin and 8.5-1








Or for half that you can get some wiseco forgies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by owensport at 7:16 PM 4/28/2006_


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (slappynuts)*

Here's a couple other rods that look exactly the same:
Toga:








http://www.importperformancepa....html
$329
034efi:








http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=365
$635!!!!???
Look the same to me....


----------



## owensport (Jul 19, 2003)

agreed on the used AEB pistons
I like wiseco but I'll bet you a dollar the Mahle units will put up with the same or more abuse and do it for 100K longer. Somebody just needs to build a 1.8T Bonneville machine for meltdown testing. I have a set of Audi OEM Mahle forgings with 276K on them and the skirt cannot be dicerned from new. I've never seen a piston made in the states that can do that! They are going into another motor for more abuse.


_Modified by owensport at 7:58 PM 4/28/2006_


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (owensport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owensport* »_ Probably the best piston out period. slightly more than some aftermarket but cheaper than OEM
20mm pin and 8.5-1

mahle makes our oem pistons,,,and the motorsports are a upgraded version of the oem pistons and cost a little more


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Big Bad Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bad Wolf* »_
mahle makes our oem pistons,,,and the motorsports are a upgraded version of the oem pistons and cost a little more

how much do they cost, 600,700,800 pick one If someone wants to get them for 500 i'd get them other wise i dont know


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Big Bad Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bad Wolf* »_mahle makes our oem pistons,,,and the motorsports are a upgraded version of the oem pistons and cost a little more

I was going to use 81.5mm Mahle's with the TDi block but decided not to after the math dictated that they would sit 3.55mm above deck.Mahle pistons are definitely top quality and this has been proven time and time again but the Audi 5000S guys who have had 20+ year old motors still running strong.


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

so is this group buy closed yet? 
what's the deal?


----------



## bitterchild (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Shislerocco)*

I gather you can get in if anybody on the list backs out


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Shislerocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shislerocco* »_so is this group buy closed yet? 
what's the deal?

They added me in late yesterday afternoon, so you might be able to get in still. Send an IM to Issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## owensport (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
how much do they cost, 600,700,800

725 or less for the mahle MS pistons. They are 8.5-1 rather than 9.3-1 like the AEB piston


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

Iapel pistons? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2583158


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Issam, just sent you an IM. Let me know ASAP please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ivan


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

i have an ATC code motor that id like to put some beafy rods in im runing about 28-30lbs of boost...... and have been thinking its time to make my bottom end tough......... shoot me some info about these rods ... i dont see atc listed any where for scat parts...... i am looking for pistons too...... got them on sale//?..... iv got cash in hand for these rods........ so yeah .... let me know i can paypal or what ever.. 


_Modified by carsluTT at 7:27 PM 4-30-2006_


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm assuming we are waiting for confirmation of the arrival of the rods to make payments still...


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (desertfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_I'm assuming we are waiting for confirmation of the arrival of the rods to make payments still...


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Group buy is officially over.When the rods arrive I will post so you guys can send Paul your monies....If your on that list then I would appreciate if you set aside the $$ from now so that Paul & Chuck dont have a set of rods collecting dust.
Thanks all


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (under boost)*

Thanks. I was wondering this too.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Ok, so I got in on this and plan on building a motor this Fall/Winter. My question is how much can we safely bore the motor? 
I know when we built my 16v we went to a 2035cc, so with a 1.8t it's stock 1797cc or something like that, right? How far can we safely go?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_I'm assuming we are waiting for confirmation of the arrival of the rods to make payments still...

Yes,when the rods arrive I will post a general message for all to see.Its better than sending out 7000 pm's.Dont you agree?Whoever is serious will know where to send paypal.









_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_How far can we safely go?

Ive heard of some people going with an 83.5mm bore but the Maximum I would go with is 83mm bore.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ive heard of some people going with an 83.5mm bore but the Maximum I would go with is 83mm bore.

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you have any pricing on those? Wiseco or JE ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

I am interested for 144 shipped to Greece.
Did i make it in time?
Let me know!!!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoxiaS* »_I am interested for 144 shipped to Greece.
Did i make it in time?
Let me know!!!

I'll let you know how much shipping is.
Time to pay up guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We'll offer a GB on pistons soon..

Paul


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (O2VW1.8T)*

btw they look heavy but i actually think these rods are the same weight maybe lighter...I wish i weighed mine, my friend did pick them up and comment that he thought they were lighter


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

If its possible add me for one more set of 144's.If not i still all go for the one set!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*

do a group buy for pistons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (TomRitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_btw they look heavy but i actually think these rods are the same weight maybe lighter...I wish i weighed mine, my friend did pick them up and comment that he thought they were lighter

thats very good to hear. anyone know the power handling difference from the pauters to scats?


----------



## AbS (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*

Another set of 144mm rods to Greece please ...








(LoxiaS, I like your signature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







)


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Time to pay up guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Paul

So they are here and ready? What is the paypal address?


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

What all can you do with rods i know run more power in the motor but then u need other work like head work and tranny work don't you cause I'm running T3/T4 and was looking at this.


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
So they are here and ready? What is the paypal address?

I don't think anyone means to seem overly anxious Isaam, however; a little more instruction earlier on as to how payments would be made so on and so forth, might have averted the 7000 pm's which I'm sure you got. Thanks for your patience, no big deal at all...
I second the group buy for a good piston. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by desertfx at 9:22 AM 5-2-2006_


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (desertfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_I don't think anyone means to seem overly anxious Isaam, however; a little more instruction earlier on as to how payments would be made so on and so forth, might have averted the 7000 pm's which I'm sure you got. Thanks for your patience, no big deal at all...
I second the group buy for a good piston. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by desertfx at 9:22 AM 5-2-2006_

Yeah I was kinda under the impression that they wouldn't be in for 3 weeks, which is financially what I had planned for, ie not having to pay right now.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (16vracer)*

I would like to be included in the GB.... PLEEEEEEEEEEASE !
Just let me know when and how as far as the payment goes. ohh, and it will be a set of the 144mm's.
Thanks,
Ivan


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (inovillo)*

So where are we paypalling?


----------



## VW420VR6 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

sign me up for the AEB rods for my 99.5 audi. thanks i have money now and will pay as soon as possible.


_Modified by VW420VR6 at 9:55 PM 5-2-2006_


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

it will be at least a week before anyone has these rods in stock. i talked to the largest seller of them in the country and he is first in line for the new shipment. he said he might get them in by the end of this week. i also talked to the guy that is second in line and he is at least a week behind that. 
i have a set and they look damn good. shot peened and everything. can't wait to get them in. just got the head off today!!!


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (onemoremile)*

so can anyone answer my question

What all can you do with rods i know run more power in the motor but then u need other work like head work and tranny work don't you cause I'm running T3/T4 and was looking at this.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_it will be at least a week before anyone has these rods in stock.









Paul was organising this from ever since...when SCAT gets the rods BF will be the first to get them.


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Cptmorgemaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptmorgemaker* »_so can anyone answer my question

What all can you do with rods i know run more power in the motor but then u need other work like head work and tranny work don't you cause I'm running T3/T4 and was looking at this.

You should do a search, but simply. The 1.8T motor is pretty strong, some weak points that go first are often the rods, and many poeople get some nice piston heads to go with the rods, sometime changint the compression. 
You don't really need to touch the head, if you want you can get full strength out of it with solid lifter, valve stuff (i.e. springs, etc) But for you t3/t4 some rods will work nicely. Head work lets you rev up higher, among other things.
Your tranny will need work, clutch assembly for sure. I think, correct me if I'm wrong, but the tranny it self "can" hold if you shift too crazy. Just drive like your grandmother. haha
Eric


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (meaculpa20v)*

I don't have to shift it does it for me







It's forged internals in another month on the tranny end. BUt what else do u need to install rods really I'll leave the head,pistons alone. I'm not horsepower crazy that much but want it to last long


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (desertfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_I don't think anyone means to seem overly anxious Isaam, however; a little more instruction earlier on as to how payments would be made so on and so forth, might have averted the 7000 pm's which I'm sure you got. Thanks for your patience, no big deal at all...
I second the group buy for a good piston. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by desertfx at 9:22 AM 5-2-2006_

i DEF would like to get pistons double asap..... id prefer to get the mahle (or how ever its splet) motor sport pistons w/ stock or ultra close to it compression ratio...... 
oh yeah... did i here pay...... wow id sure like a clean set of "rods" on my lap!


_Modified by carsluTT at 11:12 PM 5-2-2006_


----------



## owensport (Jul 19, 2003)

I was just checking in and I seem to be missing from the 144 list for a set of 5. As per our last IM i need a set of 144's as well. Please add me. 
As for "time to pay up" I think that needs a little more definition as well. email address, when, etc. I also thought price was "roughly" $320 ($400 for my QTY 5) Has this been finalized/adjusted? Has Scat commited to delivery date or range?
What does Set 2 mean in your buyer list on opening post?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (owensport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owensport* »_I was just checking in and I seem to be missing from the 144 list for a set of 5. As per our last IM i need a set of 144's as well. Please add me.

My apologies,Will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *owensport* »_What does Set 2 mean in your buyer list on opening post?

Set 1 is for the people who were in on the initial 25 run Group Buy.Set 2 is just a count of the additional orders.

_Quote, originally posted by *owensport* »_
As for "time to pay up" I think that needs a little more definition as well. email address, when, etc. I also thought price was "roughly" $320 ($400 for my QTY 5) Has this been finalized/adjusted? Has Scat commited to delivery date or range?

Pricing has not been finalised or adjusted as yet.We are not trying to gorge anyone's eyes out so expect the 320 price to change and I will let Paul chime in and give everyone instructions on what needs to be done
p.s. I have reported all off topics posts.Hope you guys dont mind but Id like to keep this thread focused and clear.Jumping around on who has what and from where is not for this thread.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

Issam,
As i can see in the 1st page next to ABS's nick you say "with Loxias".ABS is a good friend of mine but we live in different cities.So its a different order one to another!!!
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoxiaS* »_Issam,
As i can see in the 1st page next to ABS's nick you say "with Loxias".ABS is a good friend of mine but we live in different cities.So its a different order one to another!!!
Thanks


My apologies again....








Alright list has been updated and the rods are now @ a confirmed price of $300US Shipped! ...anybody else have a problem with that?








Please send paypal to *Paul Calado*
*zedoplastico "at" aol "dot" com*
(damn spammers







)
Include the following in your paypal:
*Name :
Vortex Screen Name :
Address:
Contact #:
Amount of Rods : e.g. 4,5 or 8*
If your international (germany,greece,etc) please send a Private message to *Boostfactory* to organise the extra shipping charge and such.
Will be running a Piston Group buy soon enough,just need to find a reliable company who isnt willing to bust your balls on the pricing.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

anyway to get in on this? for $300shipped?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My apologies again....








Alright list has been updated and the rods are now @ a confirmed price of $300US Shipped! ...anybody else have a problem with that?








Please send paypal to *Paul Calado*
*zedoplastico "at" aol "dot" com*
(damn spammers







)


Payment and info send







Bob.G


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

IM me for paymnent details. 
The GB price will be $300 shipped for the 144's.








Paul


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

$$$$ will be sent by friday, 300 bucks is sick lol. Now piston time, i dont care what company only if they go up to 83mm im good


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wait, so now it's $300 shipped via Paypal? In a PM you said it was $320 shipped if I paid via Paypal and $305 if I paid via money order...


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

always flying by the seat of our pants on this board aren't we. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_always flying by the seat of our pants on this board aren't we. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL
So if we are in the 2nd group, we don't have to pay right now, correct?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_Wait, so now it's $300 shipped via Paypal? In a PM you said it was $320 shipped if I paid via Paypal and $305 if I paid via money order...








 
Charge this guy 400 he will be happy then , but he will still *****








read the post chris . There are trying to get the best price possible for all of us THEN he said he would post the final price before payment was needed.







Bob.G


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey, I asked him a while ago what the final price was gonna be and that's what he responded to me with. Then, he posted this up AFTER he told me...
Please don't criticize if you don't know the whole story. I'm sure you would say something also if he PMed you with a different price than what he posted on this thread (especially since I almost paid the other price).


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

paul would have not held you to that, thats why it is a group buy lol you would have ended up payin the same price as everyone else..and might i add that it is a pretty sick price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to bad i already have pauters


----------



## LeWolfGti (Dec 12, 2005)

So what size would fit my '04 AWP?
What a great opportunity.
sorry if repeat ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (LeWolfGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeWolfGti* »_So what size would fit my '04 AWP?
What a great opportunity.
sorry if repeat ?

144's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeWolfGti (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome
Thank You


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_anyway to get in on this? for $300shipped?

144's or 159's?The 144's are 300 shipped.The 159's are going to be a little more.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_Wait, so now it's $300 shipped via Paypal? In a PM you said it was $320 shipped if I paid via Paypal and $305 if I paid via money order...









Dont know who told you that but if your complaining about the Finalised Group Buy price I am sure there is someone out there that will full your shoes.I changed the 320 price to 3XX because I was not sure as to how much we could get the price down to.
I HIGHLY DOUBT Paul would charge you 320 and someone else 300....think about it.If your looking for drama then this is not the thread for it.

_Quote, originally posted by *LeWolfGti* »_So what size would fit my '04 AWP?

144's as [email protected] pointed out.Jeff I think its time for a nick change man...


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
So if we are in the 2nd group, we don't have to pay right now, correct?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

BoostFactory (11:45 AM 5-3-2006): ok, $305 if you pay via money order, $320 if you pay via paypal. both prices shipped 
Look, I'm not complaining, I'm just trying to figure out the final price so that I can pay already. I'm not looking for drama, just a final price so I can pay. I didn't even say anything that would cause drama, just asked a question.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_just asked a question.

np
Well yes its 300 for the 144's

_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_So if we are in the 2nd group, we don't have to pay right now, correct?

You can pay now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

144s.awp block with aeb pistons


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_144s.awp block with aeb pistons

Ok added.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Seanathan)*

when is set 2 gonna be ready?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_when is set 2 gonna be ready?

After we ship the first 20. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

sweet deal.are you getting 20 at a time, or 40.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_sweet deal.are you getting 20 at a time, or 40.

Dude dont worry about how we run our ish...


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Payment has been sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Are you going to send the rods after everyone pays or after the person pays for their set?


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
Are you going to send the rods after everyone pays or after the person pays for their set?

payment sent...and it better be the second


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Dude dont worry about how we run our ish...









sorry i was excited.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

$600 just posted for 4x 144mm, and 4x159mm rods.
neat.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_$600 just posted for 4x 144mm, and 4x159mm rods.
neat.

The 159's are more.Pricing for them is still unconfirmed so when it is confirmed then I will let you know how much Beer's you owe us.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sigh..
if you judge beer on quantity rather than quality, I'm more than happy to ship you like a million Paaps Blue Ribbon sparkling pee-colored flavorless capsules of college drunkenness.
Just post up the difference in cost and you'll get your







's


----------



## VW420VR6 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

money sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

I'll send paypal later today or tomorrow. Awesome deal. Thanks!
Work on that piston group buy!


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (sandiegobmx)*

Money sent! Thanks guys.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Only 7 confirmed PAID's?Whats up with that ladies


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, don't know if you're counting mine, but I sent it around 1:00pm (4pm est). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (desertfx)*

got 9 so far, however I must ask you guys that are paying via paypal to add the 3% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_got 9 so far, however I must ask you guys that are paying via paypal to add the 3% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul

Gentlemen, I'm sure I speak for every single person involved in this GB when I say that this has to be the wierdest thing ever. I read and re-read this post before I sent you guys payment, and nowhere does it say anything about the paypal price is this or the money order price is that...just speculation from certain persons. The preferred method of payment in this entire post has been listed as paypal, not paypal plus 3% fees. OBVIOUSLY we are all more than happy to pay the price of $320 shipped, so why change that and lose +- $500 and then declare and necessary 3% fee after nearly 40% of the people have already paid. I am in no means being an @$$, and am more than happy to send the 3% ($9). I am paypalling you $20 right now to end any future discrepancies, and I wish you the best in receiving all of the necessary funds to make this buy possible.

















_Modified by desertfx at 6:28 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (desertfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_
Gentlemen, I'm sure I speak for every single person involved in this GB when I say that this has to be the wierdest thing ever. I read and re-read this post before I sent you guys payment, and nowhere does it say anything about the paypal price this or the money order price is that...just speculation from certain persons. The preferred method of payment in this entire post has been listed as paypal, not paypal plus 3% fees. OBVIOUSLY we are all more than happy to pay the price of $320 shipped, so why change that and lose +- $500 and then declare and necessary 3% fee after nearly 40% of the people have already paid. I am in no means being an @$$, and am more than happy to send the 3% ($9). I am paypalling you $20 right now to end any future discrepancies, and I wish you the best in receiving all of the necessary funds to make this buy possible.
















I agree.. It seems odd to be working with two people on this from boost factory... it seems like you guys have your wires crossed (like the "pay up guys" post from boostfactory some 2 pages ago).
I'd prefer to only read and respond to Issam's posts in regards to this group buy to eliminate confusion.
man.. look at what GT-ER started with his "hey guys, look at these AWESOME SCAT rods.. anyone heard of them" thread.. what a snatch








Issam, tell each person who already payed up how much they apparantly still owe you


----------



## Pancake8 (Jul 7, 2004)

money has been sent! please let us know about the Piston GB


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (Pancake8)*

So are the rods shipping out yet? I've got my money safely in my hand







. let us all know


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (desertfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_
Gentlemen, I'm sure I speak for every single person involved in this GB when I say that this has to be the wierdest thing ever.

Not really all that wierd.If I am paying someone via Paypal I make sure to add the 3% charge so @ the end of the day the person I am sending the money too gets there "X Dollars".In this case just make sure Paul gets $300US when you send paypal.
There is not any wires crossing,just a bit of a misunderstanding and I do apologise for this.Piston GB will start after the rods are settled,wont handle 2 things @ once.The rods are now on there way to Paul where they will be distributed to the paying parties.
This is how we are working this.The first 20 that pay will be placed into SET 1.The remaining people will be shifted into SET 2 and they will have to wait 2 weeks or so for there rods.

_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_I am paypalling you $20 right now to end any future discrepancies, and I wish you the best in receiving all of the necessary funds to make this buy possible.
















Thank You
pleasure dealing with guys like you.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Please add me to the GB








I thought I was already added but I'm not








As someone already asked, r u going to start shipping as soon as you receive payment or whenever you have all 20 paid for?
Also, if paying by money order... where should I send it? 
And last but not lest... any approx. idea of when the second set would start to ship?
Sorry for soo many ?'s but I'm sure everybody would like to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by inovillo at 10:10 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it's not weird at all to ask for 3%. maybe an oversight on BF! part, but i can assure you that paul is not getting rich off this gb. it's only because he is an enthusiast that he agreed to this.







you guys know damn well, if you're paying by credit card, that paypal is going to nail the seller 3%. thats $9/set here guys. you do the math. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

$309 sent. (paypal fee incl)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (inovillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inovillo* »_r u going to start shipping as soon as you receive payment or whenever you have all 20 paid for?

Rods will ship as soon as they have arrived and sorted.

_Quote, originally posted by *inovillo* »_
Also, if paying by money order... where should I send it?

contact BoostFactory for his home address.No house calls or whores please...
Thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_but i can assure you that paul is not getting rich off this gb.

Thanks for pointing that out Jay,its all about helping the community out....not trying to stuff ish down peoples throats @ crazy prices.


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

payment sent, thanks


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (k0mpresd)*

Sent an extra $10 I had chillin in my paypal account.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (inovillo)*

_Modified by inovillo at 11:23 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I make sure to add the 3% charge so @ the end of the day the person I am sending the money too gets there "X Dollars".

I will remember that in the future, nice doing business with you as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (desertfx)*

dont know whats going on with my paypal account, i had money refunded to me on the 1st by someone and now paypal placed a hold on it. So once it clears i'll send 309 bucks


----------



## SilverK04 (Mar 23, 2006)

*I NEED THESE!!!!*

Is there any way I can get a set of the 144mm for the AEB, I am doing an emergency rebuild and need these.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: I NEED THESE!!!! (SilverK04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverK04* »_Is there any way I can get a set of the 144mm for the AEB, I am doing an emergency rebuild and need these.

Sure,just send payment and you will get a set from SET 1.


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: I NEED THESE!!!! ([email protected])*

i sent paymet last night and i dont see my name on the list


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: I NEED THESE!!!! (k0mpresd)*

Sent payment. Any idea on the DOD on these? Reason I ask is that I am moving at the end of this month







Just would like to have an idea.


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

i am interested in the rodsy the 144 mm .. what to do please PM with the info >/.


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

$309 sent. Thanks.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_$309 sent. (paypal fee incl)

waiting for the *P* next to my name.


----------



## VW420VR6 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: I NEED THESE!!!! ([email protected])*

sent my extra 10$ for paypal fees. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: I NEED THESE!!!! (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_i sent paymet last night and i dont see my name on the list









144's?
List has been updated







.Those of you who paid and are moving out because the wife doesnt like you will recieve your rods before the month ends....


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

been in finals week, gettin on paypal now. 
So the deal is $310, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: I NEED THESE!!!! ([email protected])*

I am waiting for you to tell me the extra cost for 2 sets of 144s to Greece!!!


----------



## SilverK04 (Mar 23, 2006)

*309 sent*

$309 sent to you sir


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: I NEED THESE!!!! (LoxiaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky_Rockstah* »_So the deal is $310, correct? 

$309.28
Paypal takes 3% leaving Paul with $300US.Dont want to rob you for your hard earned $0.72









_Quote, originally posted by *LoxiaS* »_I am waiting for you to tell me the extra cost for 2 sets of 144s to Greece!!!

The Greece guys are being dealt with.Between you & ABS we have 6 sets going to Greece so we are trying to figure out shipping.Will keep you posted,dont worry your getting your rods.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

money sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

payment sent


----------



## STASIK A4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Still waiting on a shipping quote to australia...Might have to go else where and order them directly from joe


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (STASIK A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STASIK A4* »_Still waiting on a shipping quote to australia...

As I told the rest of the International guys,we cant provide shipping quotes until we take a set to the post office and say "hey this is going to Australia,Sweden,South Africa,etc how much will it cost?"
*25* sets of rods are on there way to Paul's and will be distributed evenly once they arrive which should be shortly.


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

money sent now get me my rods


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (gtidov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidov* »_money sent now get me my rods








..very demanding.How about only if I can have your wife....


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Need to know what set will work with my A4 (2000) AJL engine or what I will need to make them work.


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Now that you have my money can I please have my rods in a timely fashion


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As I told the rest of the International guys,we cant provide shipping quotes until we take a set to the post office and say "hey this is going to Australia,Sweden,South Africa,etc how much will it cost?"
*25* sets of rods are on there way to Paul's and will be distributed evenly once they arrive which should be shortly.


So i guess ,we international guys will have the rods last.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoxiaS* »_

So i guess ,we international guys will have the rods last.









I'm just waiting for the price quote, don't worry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverK04 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Did you get my payment?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (SilverK04)*

P next to my name please lol.. anywats start a group buy on some pistons i need 82mm weisco's


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_P next to my name please lol.. anywats start a group buy on some pistons i need 82mm weisco's

X2


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

why not just add the 3% to the price to begin with and just charge 310 shipped it is still a good deal then you dont have to worry about the paypal fee, hell visa gets ya, amex really gets ya....thats like saying i have to charge you 1% for using you visa when you pay forsomething or i have to charge you 10% for using your AMex card. etc....there are other companies other than pay pal....just trying to rid headaches for ya.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_why not just add the 3% to the price to begin with and just charge 310 shipped it is still a good deal then you dont have to worry about the paypal fee.

Good point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

Payment sent for 2 sets of 144s.
Waiting for the extra cost to Greece so i can paypal you again for the rest!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *docurley* »_Need to know what set will work with my A4 (2000) AJL engine or what I will need to make them work.

144's

_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_P next to my name please lol.. anywats start a group buy on some pistons i need 82mm weisco's

Added,you guys wouldnt prefer JE's?

_Quote, originally posted by *LoxiaS* »_Payment sent for 2 sets of 144s.
Waiting for the extra cost to Greece so i can paypal you again for the rest!

Got it,Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
List has been updated with the first 25 that paid.*Everyone in SET 2 will be required to pay shipping as SCAT has impossed a seller agreement of $299US/set.*


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

weisco's. Well if the JE have the coated skirts then i dont care. Which ever comes in 82mm then im good


----------



## STASIK A4 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoxiaS* »_

So i guess ,we international guys will have the rods last.









by the sounds of it.....yes...


----------



## Pancake8 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_anywats start a group buy on some pistons i need 82mm weisco's

I need pistons too! lets get that GB going


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (STASIK A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STASIK A4* »_by the sounds of it.....yes...

No,if the international guys pay for the rods now (which most have) then they will be secured in SET 1 and will just be required to send extra shipping later on.
Whatever the case the SET 1 quota of 25 has been met and everyone thats in SET 2 will have to pay extra for shipping.


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







..very demanding.How about only if I can have your wife....


LOL


----------



## SilverK04 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (desertfx)*

i like the sound of a piston GB as well.....


----------



## AbS (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (SilverK04)*

Money sent for 4 sets of 144mm scat rods.


----------



## Dr Redz (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Hi can i jump on board, I would like two(2) sets of Scat 144m rods for my 1.8t golf and corrado.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Dr Redz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Redz* »_Hi can i jump on board, I would like two(2) sets of Scat 144m rods for my 1.8t golf and corrado.

Added to SET 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eliseman (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Hi
Can you reply to my IM about shipping costs to England please ? I would like one set of 4 144 mm rods if it's not too late.
Thanks
Bernard


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if is open, put me up for a set of 159 and tell me how much


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (stone)*

i have to order 2 sets of 144mm. Let me know who i have to contact.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Eliseman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eliseman* »_Can you reply to my IM about shipping costs to England please ? I would like one set of 4 144 mm rods if it's not too late.

Np
I added you to SET 2.Send Boostfactory your shipping address.


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

are they there yet? hmmmm


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GraffixWB* »_are they there yet? hmmmm










Would you kindly buckle your seat belt?Your making the kids anxious.


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So when are the rods going to be shiped


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (gtidov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidov* »_So when are the rods going to be shiped
never


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_never

I <3 Peter
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keychain2 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

is this group buy over


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (keychain2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain2* »_is this group buy over

Group buy for SET 1 is which was @ $300US/set
we are still taking orders for SET 2 which will be $315US/set.What are you looking for?144's or 159's?


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

So whats the status of everything so far? Just curious; like updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keychain2 (Apr 23, 2004)

i'm looking for the 144s


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Seanathan)*

Rods are on their way to me. I'll ship them as soon as they're in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

send you a PM with the address and the Pay pal Email.. thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (stone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain2* »_i'm looking for the 144s

I will add you to SET 2.
Please remember that if your in SET 2 you will have to pay $315US Shipped.


----------



## keychain2 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no dont worry abuot it it was just curious cause i really want them but i cant really afford them now


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (keychain2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain2* »_no dont worry abuot it it was just curious cause i really want them but i cant really afford them now










...ok


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Rods are on their way to me. I'll ship them as soon as they're in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul

ok awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (BoostFactory)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ADDO (Oct 28, 2004)

What do i need to make it work on my Seat Ibiza 2001 engine AYP and will the stock pistons be alright?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

payment for 2 sets of 144mm rods sent


----------



## avwq (May 11, 2006)

I will be please to have a set
I send a private message at the right place, I hope
Thanks a lot


_Modified by avwq at 1:13 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (avwq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ADDO* »_What do i need to make it work on my Seat Ibiza 2001 engine AYP and will the stock pistons be alright?

144's assuming the AYP is the same as the AWP/AWW,etc

_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_payment for 2 sets of 144mm rods sent

added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *avwq* »_I will be please to have a set

Didnt get the pm,but of what? 144's or 159's?


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

take me off the list please...i got them from someplace else already, thanks anyway


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Shislerocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shislerocco* »_take me off the list please...i got them from someplace else already, thanks anyway

np


----------



## nametaken43 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not sure if we created a spin-off thread here on something posted earlier... Anyone still considering the piston group buy, is there a thread started, is it a dead issue... what do we have?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nametaken43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nametaken43* »_Not sure if we created a spin-off thread here on something posted earlier... Anyone still considering the piston group buy, is there a thread started, is it a dead issue... what do we have?

I will create the Piston GB thread after we deal with the rods.Dealing with 1 thing @ a time is the best way to do this.Alot less confusion for everyone.


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so is than an eta on shipping/arrival to us if youre in set 1?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

Any news about shipping day?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoxiaS* »_Any news about shipping day?

Tust me you all would be the first to know when the rods are shipped.
All Im's replied and to those who wanted to know when the Piston Group Buy will start?It will start after the rods are dealt with.Dont want to mix up too many things @ once.
Happy Mother's Day


----------



## GTI-GTI (Jan 25, 2006)

have you 144mm with 20mm wrist pins for immediate shipment?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GTI-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-GTI* »_have you 144mm with 20mm wrist pins for immediate shipment?

No,you will be added to SET 2.
To all of you who have been IM'ing me asking me where the rods are I have 2 simple answers:
* They were being shipped to Paul last I checked
* Paul & I are here to scam you so even if SCAT does not ship the rods we dont plan to provide you with any


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
* Paul & I are here to scam you so even if SCAT does not ship the rods we dont plan to provide you with any









Sweet, does that mean you'll throw a BBQ and fly us all out? LOL


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (desertfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_
Sweet, does that mean you'll throw a BBQ and fly us all out? LOL

Sure why not...you bringing the Cow?


----------



## avwq (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Didnt get the pm,but of what? 144's or 159's?

Sorry, it is for a APX engine, so I think it's 144 mm ! ! ! 
Can you give me all the informations of the paiment if you're agree
Thanks a lot
Anthony.


_Modified by avwq at 12:37 PM 5-16-2006_


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

so it says 300 shipped on the first post.. but then says you're awaiting payment of 315 shipped..
which is it?
i may be interested in a set for ABA


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (the kevin)*

its $315...theres posts throughout the thread stating where the prices have gone up
i dont know why they cant update the first post


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_so it says 300 shipped on the first post.. but then says you're awaiting payment of 315 shipped..

Ok I hope this is the last time I have to type this.We are trying to work around $300 shipped for SET 2 but its looking like $315 shipped thanks to some seller agreement.


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

Are Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GraffixWB* »_Are Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? 








No


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

hehehehe


----------



## avwq (May 11, 2006)

Hi ! ! ! ! !
I received your e-mail. I going to do the job this evening.
Thanks a lot










_Modified by avwq at 11:58 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (avwq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avwq* »_
I received your e-mail. I going to do the job this evening.









Hope it does not involve blowing....I have a gorgeous girlfriend that is soon to be my wife,I dont need anymore "jobs".
Thanks for sharing though....


----------



## avwq (May 11, 2006)

You're laughfing of my english, very nice ! ! !
I didn't do Blow job ! ! !








It clearer now
























_Modified by avwq at 12:09 PM 5-18-2006_


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (avwq)*

lol... soo update? Order still with Scat?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_Order still with Scat? 

Have not heard anything as yet.
All IM's replied.


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

To late to order some 144mm for my 9a engine?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (turbo_fb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_fb* »_To late to order some 144mm for my 9a engine?

You should get some rods and pistons for your FB.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

if you ordered the rods...
this is what you're in for - except sideways for you transverse guys.
http://audizine.com/forum/show...98264


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

just so y'all know, standard pricing from anyone that had these rods in stock is 315 - 320 shipped. they are 299 plus shipping everywhere. getting in on the group buy was still a good idea since it actually lets you get your hands on them. the issue is more availability than price.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_just so y'all know, standard pricing from anyone that had these rods in stock is 315 - 320 shipped. they are 299 plus shipping everywhere. getting in on the group buy was still a good idea since it actually lets you get your hands on them. the issue is more availability than price.

Who else carries them?


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

i got mine from http://www.ImportPerformanceParts.net which is run by flatlander racing. they are the #1 dealer of these things in the country. he was out of stock but called me back 10 minutes later to tell me that someone had found a box that had fallen behind some other boxes. i got really lucky. 
i also talked to Joe at axismotorsport.com about them. he was out of stock but says he was second in line behind ipp. ipp should have had their shipment a week or so ago which means joe is either stocked up or will be soon. i'm assuming that the group buy rods will arrive soon after. if you got in on the group buy then it really shouldn't be long now. 



_Modified by onemoremile at 7:53 AM 5-22-2006_


----------



## JtGLI (Aug 23, 2004)

hey guys quick ? When i do these rods in prep for my upgrade, do i need to replace the piston rings or anythin along those lines?


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (JtGLI)*

anytime you take your motor apart you replace as many parts as possible
if the pistons are coming out theres no reason not to replace the rings


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (JtGLI)*

i replaced the following:
head gasket
oil pan gasket
oil pump and pickup
rod bearings
piston rings
intake manifold gasket
head bolts
you should also replace your valve cover gasket and timing belt. mine had both been done recently and were still in very good shape.
the exhaust manifold comes off with the head so you don't need a gasket for that. i got all these parts from joe at axismotorsport. that dude hooked me up and then emailed several times to see how the build was going. i got the feeling that he would much rather get his hands dirty on an engine build than spend all day behind a keyboard.


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_You should get some rods and pistons for your FB. 

You selling some ?








I'm planning to mill of a bit on my original pistons.
Worked like a dream on my old KR engine. Milled of 1.9mm and ran with 20psi on it for 3 years








But now it looks like this:











_Modified by turbo_fb at 8:01 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_
i also talked to *Joe at axismotorsport.com *about them. he was out of stock but says he was second in line behind ipp. ipp should have had their shipment a week or so ago which means joe is either stocked up or will be soon. i'm assuming that the group buy rods will arrive soon after. if you got in on the group buy then it really shouldn't be long now. 


that's where I ordered mine... same price and mine are enroute via UPS


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

Rods are on their way.
Only people missing are the internationals which i will take care of soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

on their way..as in on their way to us? or on their way to you?


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Rods are on their way.
Only people missing are the internationals which i will take care of soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm assuming only the 144 rods??
what about the 159 rods?? any difference in price yet


----------



## FLACOMAN (May 6, 2002)

Dumb Q: will the 159mm rods go into an AWP?
I'd like the better breathing and lower bore wear, but if they don't fit








TIA
Jorge


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Rods are on their way.

wow. that was quick.. came home and BAM:
Sweet! Two boxes!








mmm.. smells like frankies balls:








144mm rods (trust me.. it looks better on the larger pic):








wait a minute.. they are all 144mm!! Uh oh..








I'm gonna have to work out something to swap a set of 144's for the 159's that I put my name on.. I'm sure it was just a mix-up from having me pay for both sets early








Don't worry guys.. your's are on the way!
*THANKS TO BOOST FACTORY FOR DEALING WITH ALL OUR CARP!*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_on their way..as in on their way to us? or on their way to you?























I am going to hurt some of you...seriously.Didnt I say a week ago they were on there way to Paul?Why would Paul come out and say
"hi everyone...rods are on there way"








p.s. All pm's replied and to those that recieved the rods,I am sure it was a pleasure doing buisness.
SET 2 is being dealt with now,everyone kindly confirm.
Thanks


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sorry..but info in this whole matter has not been 100% clear all the time
pricing for example...
i do appreciate the rods though


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_sorry..but info in this whole matter has not been 100% clear all the time

It may seem that way but I try to make it as clear as possible.


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

There is one thing that is perfectly clear, I got my rods today.







Thanks a lot Paul and company for making this happen. I look forward to the piston GB in the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_wow. that was quick.. came home and BAM:


hey no fair! You're in california and i haven't gotten mine yet!!


----------



## AbS (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Only people missing are the internationals which i will take care of soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


... awaiting ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harryhd (Apr 7, 2002)

edit - nevermind


_Modified by Harryhd at 11:29 AM 5-24-2006_


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It may seem that way but I try to make it as clear as possible.

i just wanted to clarify


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_on their way..as in on their way to us? or on their way to you?

Rods are on their way to the US customers only. International will be after http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_
wow. that was quick.. came home and BAM:
Sweet! Two boxes!








mmm.. smells like frankies balls:








144mm rods (trust me.. it looks better on the larger pic):








wait a minute.. they are all 144mm!! Uh oh..








I'm gonna have to work out something to swap a set of 144's for the 159's that I put my name on.. I'm sure it was just a mix-up from having me pay for both sets early








Don't worry guys.. your's are on the way!
*THANKS TO BOOST FACTORY FOR DEALING WITH ALL OUR CARP!*

Hit me up on the PM, we'll fix that for you. Never got the info that you wanted a set of 159's as well, no biggie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (FLACOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLACOMAN* »_Dumb Q: will the 159mm rods go into an AWP?
I'd like the better breathing and lower bore wear, but if they don't fit








TIA
Jorge

Not a straight bolt on but yes. they use the same rod journal, however you'd need a custom piston with a 21mm wrist pin. The rod ratio would be an unbeleiveable 1.84....


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

Mine were sitting at my desk today. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

When are you going to send the rods for the international members from set1??


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_hey no fair! You're in california and i haven't gotten mine yet!!









Got mine in today.







Never noticed SCAT was located in Cali.. so yeah







lol. Thanks again guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Seanathan)*

I guess mine should be here friday or monday. w00t!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_I guess mine should be here friday or monday. w00t! 

I hope you dont get them....damn kids


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

Still waiting for an answer about the international orders from set1.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoxiaS* »_Still waiting for an answer about the international orders from set1.

I know you guys are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

you can give my set to one of the internationals....I don';t need mine til Fall/Winter anyway.


----------



## g pepper (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

Joe at Axis motorsports shipped my rods out yesterday so "yes" he now has them in stock. Not to steal this thread but Joe is a really great guy and his service is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jim


----------



## VW420VR6 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

mine came in today-->NJ thanks alot boost factory for the sweet hookup!!!!!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (VW420VR6)*

Maybe this has been asked already but if I drop the AEB 20mm pistons (or any other aftermarket ones such as Wiseco) into my AWP block with AWP head. Will the c/r still be 9.5:1? or would it change since I'm using different pistons?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (inovillo)*

got my rods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_I know you guys are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sorry ,but this is not an answer.When are you going to ship them?


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

Answer: be pacient. (sp...drunk...chillax).


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (sandiegobmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandiegobmx* »_Answer: be pacient. (sp...drunk...chillax).

be patient is not an answer either
if the guys have paid the $$ they have to right to question when they are going to recieve their parts
no one has given them any sort of answer


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*

Mine are here








w00t. Thanks!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (LoxiaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoxiaS* »_Sorry ,but this is not an answer.When are you going to ship them?









Hey Dimitrias.Story with your rods:
* SCAT ships out rods to all parties located in the US (no International Orders)
* Your Rods arrive @ Calado's place (hopefully by monday)
* Your Rods are then shipped to Greece
All of SET 2 still on board?Please check your name....after that its Piston time.


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what pistons you going to be offereing ?


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the Rods, MENG


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (IoSpYoI)*

can't wait to see how much WHP these rods are good for 
500+ would = the best deal ever


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All of SET 2 still on board?Please check your name....after that its Piston time.

is it time for us to for the set 2 guys to "pay up suckR" on there rod's


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_can't wait to see how much WHP these rods are good for 
500+ would = the best deal ever























...I'm holding myself back right now, I really want to see how these rods work out for all of you guys, if all is well, I will be swapping some new rods and pistons in the near future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
All of SET 2 still on board?Please check your name....after that its Piston time.

As I said on Page 9, you can sell my set to one of the international guys since I don' need them til Fall/Winter anyway


----------



## nametaken43 (Aug 16, 2005)

Paid my money today for the second round on the 144mm rods. Sorry it took me so long, hope to see my name on the list. Good luck all! Hope things turn out well.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

i've got 500 miles on mine. they are working very well so far. it will be another couple of months before i throw some power at them. 
my plan is:
custom gt3071 on apr manifold and a full 3" turbo back with 3" catalytic convertor. maybe meth injection. if meth hypes my car up like it does trailerbillies then i'm set. should be low to mid 400s on pump gas and high 400s with meth or race gas. that might even be enough airflow to crest 500 if the fueling and ignition are up to it. still planning all of that fun stuff.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

Guys, not to single anyone out but these rods were paid even before i got payment from you guys, that was the only way that I was able to get the rods as availability is the main problem with these rods. Scat was not able to ship the rods out right away as they had told me, I spent a considerable amount of time on the phone in order to get these rods out to you, drop shipping was the answer for the US residents, this would not apply to non-US residents as Scat does not ship international.
2 Weeks to get rods in a GB is not a lot of time, especially when the group buy was paid for and was done more as a favor to the crowd.
Im sure that x,y.z guy is a great guy and has a few sets, however this isn't x,y.z thread and if you were a stand up guy you'd start a thread about x,y.z and not post on anyone else's threads, I don't do that to other people and would appreciate if people would not do that to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The rods are in, there will be no mail on monday and i'll find out shipping for the international customers on tuesday.
thanks
Paul


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks boost factory! got mine tonight! should be getting my AEB pistons next week! (but not going in till winter







)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Im sure that x,y.z guy is a great guy and has a few sets, however this isn't x,y.z thread and if you were a stand up guy you'd start a thread about x,y.z and not post on anyone else's threads, I don't do that to other people and would appreciate if people would not do that to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was about to post this...


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got mine today..thanx


----------



## DoombaVW (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*

everyone who is in on these rods will love the quality and strenght
when i get some money ill just have to pay full price http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (DoombaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoombaVW* »_
when i get some money ill just have to pay full price http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

A whole $15US more...







are the following listed below still in?
1.FronTrakA4
2. under boost
3. Ben Rudman [PAID]
4. 16vracer
5. owensport (5)
6. sidewayz_control
7. carsluTT
8. 220BoraT
9. zaberayx
10. [email protected]
11. DynamicMotorworks
12. heyfu
13. bizkidf3
14. g pepper
15. Black92EightValve
16. 19E-299 (Germany)
17. keychain2
18. polov8
19. TSTARKZ123
20. HPR x 2 (Belgium)
22. Dr Redz x 2
24. jonny24 (Canada)
25. Eliseman (England)
26. EdsGTI20VT x 2
28. [email protected] x 3
31. 1,3LG60 (Norway) [PAID] 
32. GTI-GTI
33. shotofgmplease
34. Turbo_Pumpkin


----------



## avwq (May 11, 2006)

Hello Issam,
do you have a idea of the delivery date ?
Two friends of mine could have some interest for a set each !


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (avwq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avwq* »_
Two friends of mine could have some interest for a set each !

144's?
I am going to redo the list for SET 2 because I dont think these people are serious....








Retaking orders for SET 2.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Still in just need to know the shipping charge to send the cash


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

i'm still in for the rods p-m me your paypal link and i'll make good on payment asap


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Guys, not to single anyone out but these rods were paid even before i got payment from you guys, that was the only way that I was able to get the rods as availability is the main problem with these rods. Scat was not able to ship the rods out right away as they had told me, I spent a considerable amount of time on the phone in order to get these rods out to you, drop shipping was the answer for the US residents, this would not apply to non-US residents as Scat does not ship international.
2 Weeks to get rods in a GB is not a lot of time, especially when the group buy was paid for and was done more as a favor to the crowd.
Im sure that x,y.z guy is a great guy and has a few sets, however this isn't x,y.z thread and if you were a stand up guy you'd start a thread about x,y.z and not post on anyone else's threads, I don't do that to other people and would appreciate if people would not do that to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The rods are in, there will be no mail on monday and i'll find out shipping for the international customers on tuesday.
thanks
Paul

relax. i was just trying to help the folks out that missed out on the group buy and to let them know that they were buying at standard prices and not some exceptional deal. i had no idea that you would do a second group buy. i thought the folks that missed the first one were SOL. forgive me for trying to help the community at the potential minimal expense of a vendor. 
either way, i ordered my rods after the group buy opened, installed them before anyone here even received theirs, and still paid less than the group buy price.
my apologies if i've offended you or sent massive amounts of business elsewhere. i'm sure you'll find a way to survive.
holding the fact that you paid for the rods over everyone's heads is just pathetic. don't vendors usually pay for their inventory before resale? you didn't even have to hold this inventory on your shelves or absorb the shipping fee from the manufacturer. drop shipping is as easy a sale as it gets. again, relax. 
_Modified by onemoremile at 9:43 AM 5-29-2006_


_Modified by onemoremile at 10:03 AM 5-29-2006_


----------



## exTTreme (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
p.s. The 144's will be ready to ship within the next couple of days.The 159's have a 10-14 day wait which was expected.

I'm sorry, but this is why people went the different routes to get rods. People got their rods a month later, not a couple of days later. I don't blame them for spreading the word. Ultimately, everybody here just wants to get their stuff in a timely manner.


----------



## avwq (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes, it will be for 144 mm
I gave the informations to my friend Etienne, he is going to pay one set now by Paypal....
Thanks a lot




_Modified by avwq at 12:10 PM 5-29-2006_


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Subscribed


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (avwq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exTTreme* »_I'm sorry, but this is why people went the different routes to get rods. People got their rods a month later, not a couple of days later. I don't blame them for spreading the word. Ultimately, everybody here just wants to get their stuff in a timely manner.

Ok first off....I dont care who went different routes.We did this to help the community out.You think Paul is making a $1000's on this?HA...
Second....everyone got there rods in a timely fashion.This thread was created April 26th.People started getting there rods as early as April 23rd.WOW a whole 4 weeks!
We were going by what we were told by SCAT.SCAT said they had the 144's in stock and they would be refinished.Would I deal with SCAT again?Hell yes,fantastic to deal with and everyone in SET 1 was happy.
Me looks @ list on page 1 and does not see "exTTreme"...people will always find something to whine about.








Thanks for your input though.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ok first off....I dont care who went different routes.We did this to help the community out.
 
Thats the bottom line , stop all the crying guys if you need them faster buy them some where else for more $. I recieved my set and they look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a steal at $310 shipped







Bob.G


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_
blah, whine, blah, whine

not even in the gb. g/l on that tech support though. sounds like you're just trying to whine your way through a re-build.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_
relax. i was just trying to help the folks out that missed out on the group buy and to let them know that they were buying at standard prices and not some exceptional deal. i had no idea that you would do a second group buy. i thought the folks that missed the first one were SOL. forgive me for trying to help the community at the potential minimal expense of a vendor. 
either way, i ordered my rods after the group buy opened, installed them before anyone here even received theirs, and still paid less than the group buy price.
my apologies if i've offended you or sent massive amounts of business elsewhere. i'm sure you'll find a way to survive.
holding the fact that you paid for the rods over everyone's heads is just pathetic. don't vendors usually pay for their inventory before resale? you didn't even have to hold this inventory on your shelves or absorb the shipping fee from the manufacturer. drop shipping is as easy a sale as it gets. again, relax. 
_Modified by onemoremile at 9:43 AM 5-29-2006_

_Modified by onemoremile at 10:03 AM 5-29-2006_

I don't understand why you feel the need to "help" folks out when you barely post on here. Good for you though, the world needs more guys like you then. As far as holding anything over people's heads, that wasn't just it, it was just the fact the Group buys are done so that venders can get the money up front first then buy that inventory as you may or not know. It is not BF's nor anyone's fault that Scat had told me personally that the rods would be going out a certain day (before vortex payment) and in reality did not. You have not offended me, i just find it odd that you had to come in here and say that on my thread and not start your own, just a suggestion as I would not have done that to anyone else since i think that's pretty low








As far as drop shipping it was the fastest way to ge the rods to the customers, they didnt seem to be pissed about drop shipping, why should you?
I hope you enjoy your Scat rods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep us posted on the buildup and for future reference, editing posts just makes one not look that certain of what he/she posted
just a thought...


----------



## Ben Rudman (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

got mine. hope they will hold 500whp


----------



## SilverK04 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

i got my rods...i thought they came with new 20mm pins????


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (SilverK04)*

pins come with pistons


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Big Bad Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bad Wolf* »_pins come with pistons

Thats right and if anyone is interested in doing a stroker set up (AEG 20V) I got some forged 83mm JE's for sale.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Big Bad Wolf)*

Just got mine in today. They look awesome







. I'm feeling pretty confident that its gonna take a hell of a a lot of power to do any damge to these. 
And I really don't understand all the beef in this thread, BF came through with awesome service ...and some people just can't handle that wrath of BF


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_ Just got mine in today. They look awesome







. I'm feeling pretty confident that its gonna take a hell of a a lot of power to do any damge to these. 
And I really don't understand all the beef in this thread, BF came through with awesome service ...and some people just can't handle that wrath of BF









Like I said Adrian...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_....people will always find something to whine about.









No matter what you do.I actually had someone message me today and tell me I was cheating people by selling them @ $315US.Paul does not control the pricing!Like $15 is really going to hurt your pockets....ease off the hookers for 2 days and you will be straight.
Paul has placed an order for SET 2.When the rods arrive BY HIM,I will be contacting you guys individually.Dont send payment (yet!).


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm super pleased with the group buy...no complaints whatsoever. People need to relax; if you want something in a week, don't jump on a group buy. 
Let me (us) know about a piston group buy.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
Second....everyone got there rods in a timely fashion.This thread was created April 26th.People started getting there rods as early as April 23rd.WOW a whole 4 weeks!


april 26th to april 23rd is MINUS 3 DAYS!!!!
that sure is a sweet delivery vehicle.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_
april 26th to april 23rd is MINUS 3 DAYS!!!!
that sure is a sweet delivery vehicle.

wow you rock....anything else you want to add?If not thanks for your time and tell Micheal J. Fox I said hi...


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_I don't understand why you feel the need to "help" folks out when you barely post on here. Good for you though, the world needs more guys like you then. As far as holding anything over people's heads, that wasn't just it, it was just the fact the Group buys are done so that venders can get the money up front first then buy that inventory as you may or not know. It is not BF's nor anyone's fault that Scat had told me personally that the rods would be going out a certain day (before vortex payment) and in reality did not. You have not offended me, i just find it odd that you had to come in here and say that on my thread and not start your own, just a suggestion as I would not have done that to anyone else since i think that's pretty low








As far as drop shipping it was the fastest way to ge the rods to the customers, they didnt seem to be pissed about drop shipping, why should you?
I hope you enjoy your Scat rods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep us posted on the buildup and for future reference, editing posts just makes one not look that certain of what he/she posted
just a thought...

i edited it to make it nicer. i posted it and then read it and thought it might come off the wrong way. no reason to start a fight about nothing. besides, i'm an engineer in the automotive industry. everyone knows we can't do anything without a dozen revisions. (i edited the post to add that last line.) 
i've been lurking here for years. i don't post much because my engine faces the wrong way for most vortexers. if there was more longitudinal content i would be all over it. 
i really was just trying to help people get their hands on these rods. forgive me and my altruistic nature. post count has nothing to do with it. there are enough meaninless posts (like this one?) on here already. 
again, i never tried to divert any business from you or your company. i thought the group buy had filled and was over. if i had known you were doing another one i wouldn't have posted. posting that 299 was the going rate for these rods everywhere shouldn't be a big deal since it is the truth. finding them is, of course, the hard part. everyone that got in on the group buy saved themselves a couple weeks by getting them through you. that is a point of fact. thank you for that. 
as stated in the message you quoted, I "installed them before anyone here even received theirs". re-reading that, i can see why it sounds aggressive. again, i didnt' mean to offend you. things can so easily get taken the wrong way on web forums. I've been driving on these rods for more than 2 weeks now. everything is going just fine. i even got 34.1 mpg on the highway during break in. i did also post a link to the buildup but i'll post another since it was obviously missed. 
http://audizine.com/forum/show...=rods



_Modified by onemoremile at 9:35 AM 5-31-2006_


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wow you rock....anything else you want to add?If not thanks for your time and tell Micheal J. Fox I said hi...

seriously, take a joke. i was KIDDING!!! good lord, get a sense of humor. like nobody has ever made fun of a typo. i'm just trying to lighten your mood a touch. no hard feelings.
i think boost factory does great work and has great customer service. i've always thought that. please don't make me out to be the bad guy that i'm not. any vendor or poster should know that it is all to easy to get an undeserved bad reputation on we forums. that just isn't fair. 
i was in on the group buy until i got REALLY lucky and found one set in stock somewhere. my car was already on stands and i couldn't wait any longer. i've got two little kids that couldn't get to grandmas or daycare under my power. that just sucked. if the situation hadn't been so dire i never would have backed out of the group buy.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

for those whining about the price:
315 is a good deal. mine were 340 because of the extra shipping charges to get them faster. 15 bucks is a bargain to make sure you actually get the rods. getting told 320 shipped and then waiting an untold amount of time is no bargain. no sense buying vaporware.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_
seriously, take a joke. i was KIDDING!!! 


Good lord, another guy with a sense of humor








We know how to take a joke too, now see if you find me at Waterfest and we'll drink a cold one








You pay for shipping though







j/k
Paul


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
You pay for shipping though







j/k

And the Beer ....and no I am not joking.
edit : I guess I am unsure about what I just said...and yes I am joking.








edit again : Just for editing sake

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:17 PM 5/31/2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:43 PM 5/31/2006_


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

temper temper i see
i wish i hadnt already recieved my rods..id buy from somewhere else







..the wait would be worth not giving issam some of my $$

uh oh..i edited my post










_Modified by k0mpresd at 7:21 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im in no way trying to cause drama
i was merely making a statement as well..i regret giving you some of my $$
i will never buy from you or boost factory again
edit: and i dont drink beer..so im sure you know where you can put that










_Modified by k0mpresd at 7:38 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_im in no way trying to cause drama
i was merely making a statement as well..i regret giving you some of my $$
i will never buy from you or boost factory again

I am very sorry to hear that.If you have anything further to add then kindly either:
a. take it to the PM's
b. send back your rods for a refund
c. keep it to yourself


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
nice editing of your post above
lol...wow..thats one of the funniest things ive seen in a loooooonnnnggg time
just for that..i will give you a










_Modified by k0mpresd at 8:03 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*

AAAAGGGGHHHH!!! what the hell just happened?!?!?!?
i think me and kompressed need to circle up around a fattie the size of a wrist pin and bury this thing. it has all gotten so out of hand. 
issam and i are cool. it was a misunderstanding. actually a few of them stacked on top of each other but that's what forums are for.








i have nothing bad to say about issam or boost factory as a whole. the dude was just defending his thread and deserves some respect for it. the fact that we openly buried the hatched over a simple misunderstanding deseveres even more respect. 
it just dawned on me that i'm finally one of the ones that makes these threads so damn hard to read. sorry for all the crap folks. it was unintentional.
*back to your regularly scheduled group buy.*


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_AAAAGGGGHHHH!!! what the hell just happened?!?!?!?
i think me and kompressed need to circle up around a fattie the size of a wrist pin and bury this thing. it has all gotten so out of hand. 
issam and i are cool. it was a misunderstanding. actually a few of them stacked on top of each other but that's what forums are for.








i have nothing bad to say about issam or boost factory as a whole. the dude was just defending his thread and deserves some respect for it. the fact that we openly buried the hatched over a simple misunderstanding deseveres even more respect. 
it just dawned on me that i'm finally one of the ones that makes these threads so damn hard to read. sorry for all the crap folks. it was unintentional.
*back to your regularly scheduled group buy.* 

Good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And the Beer ....and no I am not joking.
_Modified by [email protected] at 8:43 PM 5/31/2006_

if i could attend it would be my pleasure to get your whole crew good and hammered. i'd consider it a step towards better karma. 
if we ran into kompressed i'd get him good and blazed too.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_if i could attend it would be my pleasure to get your whole crew good and hammered. i'd consider it a step towards better karma. 
if we ran into kompressed i'd get him good and blazed too. 

I am game,you guys coming Waterfest? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

i would if i could. maybe next year. i'll be working with some real power then anyway.


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: (onemoremile)*

get a room


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i will be @ h2o this year more than likely..waterfest is a no go though


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*

Flames and disguised cursing posts have been removed. Please keep the thread clean going forward. If you have personal issues, use email.


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i <3 vortex


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

You guys....








Should all of you be outside installing some Rods in your blocks???








More rods to come


----------



## JETTA2.0GT (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

When do you have any more info on delivery date, price + shipping (international) on the 159 mm/21 mm pin rods?


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_You guys....








Should all of you be outside installing some Rods in your blocks???








More rods to come









pistons? did I hear pistons?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JETTA2.0GT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTA2.0GT* »_When do you have any more info on delivery date, price + shipping (international) on the 159 mm/21 mm pin rods?

Shipping to Europe is roughly $50US via USPS.There are 3 159's in stock unaccounted for so if you want 1 set contact Paul (Boostfactory) to get in on it.The rods do indeed have 21mm wrist pins. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have cleaned up the list on page 1 because I have not heard back from some of you.If you want to be added to the SET 2 list kindly post in here or send me a pm.
Thanks alot.

_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_
pistons? did I hear pistons?









Weisco,Mahle or JE's?
edit: usps not ups


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:38 PM 6/2/2006_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Weisco,Mahle or JE's?

Wiseco or Mahle. Probably Wiseco unless you can get a deal on mahle's for < $500.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Wiseco or Mahle. Probably Wiseco unless you can get a deal on mahle's for < $500.

Biggest Mahle's I can get are 81.5 mm's







.Whats wrong with JE's?


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Biggest Mahle's I can get are 81.5 mm's







.Whats wrong with JE's?

piston slap.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_piston slap. 

What makes you think the Weisco's wont do this...


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What makes you think the Weisco's wont do this...









because of the material. also, the je's have proven to provide higher knock levels than wisecos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: spelling.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_
because of the material. also, the je's have proven to provide higher knock levels than wisecos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: spelling. 

Oh Ok
I dont have any experience with Weisco's so I cant compare the 2 pistons.I just assumed it was the same material as JE.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*



WhiteG60 said:


> Wiseco or Mahle. Probably Wiseco unless you can get a deal on mahle's for < $500.[/QUOTE
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yup. Preferably Mahles, but like he said sub amount. Find out some prices and let us know


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yup. Preferably Mahles, but like he said sub amount. Find out some prices and let us know 

I can get Mahle's no problem but only to a maximum bore of 81.5mm and they will only work with an 86.4mm crankshaft,not a 92.8mm AEG unit.
If this is what you guys want then I will go ahead and request a GB price for the Mahle's.








For all those who want to reconfirm there SET 2 order please send me a PM.
Thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So far we have the following interested:
*AWP/9A/AEB - 144mm Rods*
*1.* HPR *x 2* (Belgium)
*3.* 1,3LG60 (Norway) *[PAID]* 
*4.* shotofgmplease
*5.* Turbo_Pumpkin
*6.* silly_sohc
*7.* polov8
*8.* g60 synchro 
*9.* jonny24
*10.* 
*11.* 
*12.* 
*13.* 
*14.* 
*15.* 
*16.* 
*17.* 
*18.* 
*19.* 
*20.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I can get Mahle's no problem but only to a maximum bore of 81.5mm and they will only work with an 86.4mm crankshaft,not a 92.8mm AEG unit.
If this is what you guys want then I will go ahead and request a GB price for the Mahle's.











X1 for the Mahle's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I can get Mahle's no problem but only to a maximum bore of 81.5mm and they will only work with an 86.4mm crankshaft 

what C/R will be offered ?? and are these OEM replacement or Motorsports Mahle LMK thanks.







Bob.G


----------



## GTI-GTI (Jan 25, 2006)

Have you Scat 144mm with 20mm wrist pins for inmediate shipping?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GTI-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-GTI* »_Have you Scat 144mm with 20mm wrist pins for inmediate shipping?

No.
Paul has placed another order with SCAT so when they arrive by him,I will post in here.Same procedure as last time but no 144's available for immediate shipping @ this time.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
what C/R will be offered ?? and are these OEM replacement or Motorsports Mahle LMK thanks.







Bob.G

good question?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_what C/R will be offered ?? and are these OEM replacement or Motorsports Mahle LMK thanks.







Bob.G

They will be Mahle Motorsport units.C/R will depend on what the majority wants.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think 9.0 or 9.25 would be good.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_I think 9.0 or 9.25 would be good.

Well in order to get good pricing 1 piston designed must be ordered.So everyone who was in for the Piston GB please choose a bore (stock or over) and a C/R.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Stock bore + 9.0:1


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What options are there with Mahles as far as CR ratio goes?


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (desertfx)*

mahle motorsport pistons are going to cost twice as much as the scat rods


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Big Bad Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desertfx* »_What options are there with Mahles as far as CR ratio goes?

8.5:1 C/R.Available in:
* 81mm
* 81.25mm
* 81.5mm
so that leavs all of you who want to perform an AEG 2.0 conversion out of the equation.

_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bad Wolf* »_mahle motorsport pistons are going to cost twice as much as the scat rods









They are expensive but when it comes to quality they win hands down.


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

Just one question about the rods, have the ones for the international set one been shipped yet.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (gtidov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidov* »_Just one question about the rods, have the ones for the international set one been shipped yet. 

Should have been.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (gtidov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidov* »_Just one question about the rods, have the ones for the international set one been shipped yet. 


Got mine today!!!








Thanks BF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_They are expensive but when it comes to quality they win hands down.

that's why i got them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Big Bad Wolf)*

I can get a set of Mahle Motorsport Pistons for $600US ($175 off retail) but a minimum order of 15 would need to be made.Would you guys prefer to go this route or the JE/Weisco route?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

would that be a set of mahle motorsport pistons w/ stock compression? for that price? i cant seem to find them w/ stock compression for the life of me....
oh and rods?.... im still in for sure!....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_would that be a set of mahle motorsport pistons w/ stock compression? for that price? i cant seem to find them w/ stock compression for the life of me.

I dont think they are available with stock CR,only with an 8.5:1 CR,however you can get a bore size ranging from 81mm to 81.5mm.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*1.8T Mahle Piston Set : Available from 81mm to 81.5mm*





For $600 I think thats the best deal right now.Now we just need 10-->15 people on board.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm probably not going to get in on the piston GB...but just throwing this out there: 
Isaam, don't you think its a better idea to pair up scat rods with a less costly pistons. I mean, most of the people jumped onto this because of the attrative price of the scats. Mahle makes awesome stuff....but do people really need all that headroom. I just feel a set of JE's are a lot cheaper and work just as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_I'm probably not going to get in on the piston GB...but just throwing this out there: 
Isaam, don't you think its a better idea to pair up scat rods with a less costly pistons. I mean, most of the people jumped onto this because of the attrative price of the scats. Mahle makes awesome stuff....but do people really need all that headroom. I just feel a set of JE's are a lot cheaper and work just as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Issam...Isaam...Isamm...








Adrian the cheapest I can get JE's for are $555.I dont think anyone is going to whine about the extra $45 for a set of Mahle's.It all depends what you guys want to do.


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Issam...Isaam...Isamm...








Adrian the cheapest I can get JE's for are $555.I dont think anyone is going to whine about the extra $45 for a set of Mahle's.It all depends what you guys want to do.

But ppl can get pistons for 9A and aba blocks if you go through JE like me


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (gtidov)*

$555 is kinda steep for JE's. The block Im building now...I had my machine work guy order them for me since he needed to an overbore and it came out to $475. Thats msrp I believe too...including rings. 
I think your source thats selling you the JE's sprinkles fairy dust on them...or atleast they should.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_...I had my machine work guy order them for me since he needed to an overbore and it came out to $475.

It all depends on the piston your getting.The 475 was for what?A stock bore piston?If so that classifies as an "off the shelf" not a custom order.
If indeed its an overbore unit for 475 then I need to find another source...


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I believe JE offers 4 different types of off the self bore sized pistons for us. Starting at the stocker bore...all the way up to 82mm. I had to get the 82mm. +.040 oversize with a 8.5:1 CR and pn is: 242928 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by bongoRA3 at 2:12 AM 6-6-2006_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

And seeing as Wisecos are $475 all day every day, its tough to justify spending even $600 on Mahles (at least to me) and the wiseco's come in 81 -> 83mm bores as well in a 9.0:1 CR.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

i got my 82mm wisecos for 480 shipped or cheaper


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Good news bad news....








Ill be doing a Group buy on all 3 piston brands:
* Mahle Motorosports
* Wiesco
* JE
I am just waiting to get final word on the Weisco & JE's tomorrow.Minimum order of 5 from each brand is required and this way everyone is happy.
* Pick your brand
* send your moonies
* buy some beer
* wait for your pistons
* install them
* drink more beer....
Everyone like that idea better?


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

je's, $459
81mm-82mm
http://www.importperformanceparts.net/


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_je's, $459
81mm-82mm
http://www.importperformanceparts.net/

Damn thats some good pricing...


----------



## JETTA2.0GT (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Quote, originally posted by JETTA2.0GT » 
When do you have any more info on delivery date, price + shipping (international) on the 159 mm/21 mm pin rods? 
Shipping to Europe is roughly $50US via USPS.There are 3 159's in stock unaccounted for so if you want 1 set contact Paul (Boostfactory) to get in on it.The rods do indeed have 21mm wrist pins. 
I have cleaned up the list on page 1 because I have not heard back from some of you.If you want to be added to the SET 2 list kindly post in here or send me a pm.
Thanks alot.
You said 365 dollars within the US for the 159 mm/21 mm pin and will it be + 50 dollars (415 usdollars) for delivery to Europe or ?
I'm one of the the first five in the GB for set 1: 159 mm/21 mm pin. The info on price i got from importperformance on the 159 /21 mm rods were 329 dollars + shipping so what is the price for us international buyers (Europe)?


----------



## JETTA2.0GT (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (JETTA2.0GT)*

I have recieved all info (for the international shipment of the 159 mm 21 mm pin rods) and payment has been sent to [email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
WBR Thomas Persson Jetta2.0GT Sweden


----------



## TinyMicke (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (JETTA2.0GT)*

Payment for 159mm 21mm pin rods with shipping to Sweden sent to [email protected]


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JETTA2.0GT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTA2.0GT* »_I have recieved all info (for the international shipment of the 159 mm 21 mm pin rods) and payment has been sent to [email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
WBR Thomas Persson Jetta2.0GT Sweden

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## jeffr_vws (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Got my rods today, they look great!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jeffr_vws)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffr_vws* »_Got my rods today, they look great!

Enjoy
Alright ive updated the list.What happened to the 35+ people who wanted rods?


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

rods are installed
motor is running
am i the first person to have a running motor in a car w/ rods from this group buy?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_i got my 82mm wisecos for 480 shipped or cheaper

Where from?








Please share the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_rods are installed
motor is running
am i the first person to have a running motor in a car w/ rods from this group buy?

I believe so.Post some pics and a dyno when your done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i posted some tear down pics
i didnt have my camera w/ me yesterday as i was putting it back together
i should be dyno'ing the car on july 23rd except it will be w/ a 3076 as opposed to the 57 trim i have now


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (inovillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inovillo* »_
Where from?








Please share the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think this is where he is talking about, It's where I got mine http://www.importperformanceparts.net/


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (gtidov)*

All IM's replied and the list has been updated.Should I just make a new thread?


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

Make a new thread about pistons.


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

are there tracking numbersfor the rods if so could i have mine please


----------



## krists (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello! Can You tell me , please, which ones of the rods does fit the Audi 20VT 5cyl 3B/ADU/ABY/AAN engine (VW engine code, rod specs exactly )? It was a mystery for me a long time that VW 16V and AUDI 20V 5cyl share the same 144m 20mm pin rods Is it possible to have a place in Your group buy and have a set of 5 rods with additional price for one another rod?
Thank you guys for your answers in advance!

_Modified by krists at 4:42 AM 6-14-2006_


_Modified by krists at 4:44 AM 6-14-2006_


----------



## krists (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello! Can You tell me , please, which ones of the rods does fit the Audi 20VT 5cyl engine (VW engine code, rod specs exactly )? Is it possible to buy a set of 5 rods with additional price for one another rod?
Thank you guys for your answers in advance!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (krists)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krists* »_Hello! Can You tell me , please, which ones of the rods does fit the Audi 20VT 5cyl engine (VW engine code, rod specs exactly )? Is it possible to buy a set of 5 rods with additional price for one another rod?
Thank you guys for your answers in advance!

for a 20VT 5 cylinder you need 144's.If your in a rush for a set,you can contact *034 Motorsports who is doing a 5 cylinder group buy right now*.They have 3 sets available ready for shipment.
All IM's replied


----------



## JETTA2.0GT (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







159/21 mm rods have arrived ( to Sweden). Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had only a slight problem in customs but i was able to fool them so i only paid 1/4 of what i should have paid in taxes. Tinymicke's rods are also in the customs and he will get them soon.


----------



## cookie_monster (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (JETTA2.0GT)*

Are you going to make a new group buy (rods)? If so I'm interested in a set of 144!









_Modified by cookie_monster at 12:15 PM 6-24-2006_


_Modified by cookie_monster at 1:15 AM 6-25-2006_


----------



## 20thkyleswan (Sep 13, 2005)

put me down for the 144


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (20thkyleswan)*

picked up a set today








Thank's Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (jeffr_vws)*

sent pm


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*

Ok i'm confuzled ... AWD can use the 144mm rods right ? 20mm pins ????















All this AEB,AWP crap has me wondering..could someone clarify for me ? Thanks


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

sent payment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Ok i'm confuzled ... AWD can use the 144mm rods right ? 20mm pins ????















All this AEB,AWP crap has me wondering..could someone clarify for me ? Thanks

yes. the AWD's, you won't need new pistons. the AWD's already have 20mm wrist pins. 144mm rod length. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (jeffr_vws)*

you guys around or getting ready for WF?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (JETTA2.0GT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTA2.0GT* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







159/21 mm rods have arrived ( to Sweden). Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had only a slight problem in customs but i was able to fool them so i only paid 1/4 of what i should have paid in taxes. Tinymicke's rods are also in the customs and he will get them soon.

WAIT.......so you got 159mm rods w/21mm wrist pins? I thought they were 20mm only?


----------



## GTI-GTI (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Have you 144mm with 20mm wrist pins?
Have you in stock for inmediate shipping?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (GTI-GTI)*

got a couple of 159/21 in stock, and a lot of 144's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LateNightRacer (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (BoostFactory)*

144's are in stock ready to ship? I'll take a set. PM sent


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

sent im yesterday about 159s..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_sent im yesterday about 159s.. 

IM replied.
BoostFactory now stocks both 144 & 159mm SCAT rods.Simply send payment to Paul and your rods will be shipped.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re:  ([email protected])*

Can you tell me if the scat rods in your GB are:
Shot peened
X-Rayed
Sonic tested
Magnafluxed 
Cheers


_Modified by yumann at 7:00 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (yumann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumann* »_Can you tell me if the scat rods in your GB are:
Shot peened
X-Rayed
Sonic tested
Magnafluxed 
Cheers

What about neon flux capacitated?








Not sure about the shot peened but why would you magnaflux new rods?


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

sent money a week ago and have not heard anything about my rods....


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What about neon flux capacitated?








Not sure about the shot peened but why would you magnaflux new rods?

http://scatvw.com/ConnectingRods.htm
This is what it says on there website.
Just want confirmation i'm torn between pauters and scats!








Realistically what kinda hp can the scats handle?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bizkidf3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bizkidf3* »_sent money a week ago and have not heard anything about my rods....

Have you contacted Paul as yet?

_Quote, originally posted by *yumann* »_Realistically what kinda hp can the scats handle?

Alot more than you can throw @ them.I know of 2 VW's running around with SCAT's making 400+whp.Not anything to "scream" at but still enough to get a salute from me.
If you have the $$ for Pauters then by all means buy them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

450whp capable ? who is going to be testing these rods ?
They look to have a very beefy stucture..H beam tech. has been around for decades.. I dont think i'll waste my money on Pauter rods if someone makes good power with these.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

EDIT: Nevermind, I just ordered off of the website.


_Modified by TallaiMan at 6:54 PM 8-1-2006_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_EDIT: Nevermind, I just ordered off of the website.


----------



## Dkline (May 16, 2004)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Just waitin on my other gti to sell then ill be hittin ya up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (Dkline)*

All IM's replied.
To those who are looking for SCAT rods you can now order direct from *Boostfactory.net* as Paul has a good couple of sets (144 & 159) in stock and ready to ship.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

PAYMENT SENT
G1bb0r m3 r0dz!!
(159/21s... suck it, 1.8T guys)


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** ([email protected])*

Its been 2 weeks and still have not seen my rods...any ideas?


----------



## tunz98 (May 20, 2006)

what rods do we order for our cars? sorry didnt feel like reading all 15 pages. 1.8t, AMU engine code


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (tunz98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tunz98* »_1.8t, AMU engine code

you could try reading atleast the first couple pages....all the info you need is there
144mm


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_144mm

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rods are in stock and ready to roll...


----------



## GTI-GTI (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I need 144mm with 20mm wrist pins, have you in stock for ready to ship?


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (GTI-GTI)*

How long is the group buy going to be going on for??


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

have my rods shipped?
order name was Derek Steinkamp, order was to be shipped to Dubwerks.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_have my rods shipped?
order name was Derek Steinkamp, order was to be shipped to Dubwerks.

check your IM.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: **SCAT 4340 FORGED H-BEAM Connecting Rod Group Buy** (TighTT)*

I got the rods in stock. IM me or hit up boostfactory.net
thanks
Paul


----------

